# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Të dhëna mbi trevat e Kosovës

## SHKOZA

[/B]Nuk jam i sigurt a ka ne forum ndonje teme qe pershkruan trevat ( krahinat ) gjeografike ose etnografike te trojeve shqiptare. Une vendosa ta hap kete teme ku do te mund te postoheshin materiale per trevat e ndryshme shqiptare, ku te gjithe anetaret ose vizitoret e Forumit Shqiptar do te mesonin me shume per trevat e ndryshme. Po ia filloj me  treven e Llapushes qe shtrihet ne pjesen qendrore te Kosoves.

*Treva e Llapushes ( Llapushnikut ose Perkorupes)*

Llapusha është një tërësi gjeografike dhe etnografike që përfshinë pjesën perëndimore të Kosovës qendrore dhe ka shtrirje VJ. Në aspektin gjeografik krahina e Llapushës (Llapushnikut) bënë pjesë në makroregjonin kodrinoro-malor të Drenicës. Lartësia mbidetare varion nga 400 - 1000 metra. Është trevë e rrethuar me male të ulëta 700-1060 metra, rrafshnalta dhe kodrina, si dhe gryka të thella. Kjo trevë ka një pozitë shumë të mirë gjeografikë pasi që gjendet në pjesën qendrore të Kosovës, përmes së cilës kalojnë rrugët kryesore që e lidhin Rrafshin e Dukagjinit dhe Fushën e Kosovës. Përmes Llapushës kalon magjistralja Prishtinë - Pejë (përkatësisht pjesa Llapushnik - Dollc). Në pjesën jugore të Llapushës kalon magjistralja Prishtinë - Prizren (përkatësisht pjesa Duhël - Suharekë).

Treva e Llapushës për nga aspektet gjeografike dhe fizionomia e terrenit ndahet në Llapushën Lindore dhe Llapushën Perëndimore.

Treva e Llapushës përfshin fshatra më rreth 100 mijë banorë që gravitojnë në komunën e Malishevës, Therandës, Klinës, Rahovecit, Drenasit dhe Istogut. Kjo trevë kufizohet me Podgurin e Pejës në veri, me Dukagjinin në perëndim, me Anadrinin dhe Podgurin e Prizrenit në jug dhe Drenicën në lindje.

[redakto] Shtrirja
Treva e Llapushës si tërësi gjeografikë dhe etnografikë ka kufij shumë të qartë malesh e lumenjsh që e dallojnë nga krahinat përreth. Megjithëkëtë rreth kufijve të trevës së Llapushës ka pasur dhe ka mendime të ndryshme nga shumë studiues të fushave të ndryshme. Në kuptimin gjeografik Riza Çavolli në literaturën e Gjeografisë fizikë, trevën e Llapushës (Prekorupës) e vendosë në regjionin para malor të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit, ku kufirin verior të kësaj trevë e përbënë lumi Klina, atë perëndimor një pjesë e Drinit të Bardhë - Vargmalet Kaznik-Zatriq-Shkozë (Millanovc). Kufirin jugor malet e Biraqës dhe Qafa e Duhlës dhe atë perëndimor vargmalet Carralevë-Drenicë (Berishë) dhe Kosmaq. Dr. R. Doqi trevën e Llapushës e vendosë në një territor shumë më të vogël që përfshinë kryesisht Rrafshnaltën e Llapushës në katërkëndëshin lumi Klina, Drini i Bardhë-malet Koznik-Zatriq-lumi Mirusha dhe mali Kosmaq. Z. Cana kufijtë e kësaj trevë i jep në mënyrë shumë të përgjithësuar duke përmendur anën e majte të Drinit të Bardhë dhe malet Koznik-Zatriq-Shkoze (Millanovc). L. Rushiti kur përmend lëvizjen kaçake ndër të tjera përmend kufijtë e Llapushës që fillojnë në fshatin Suhogerll dhe kufiri verior i kësaj trevë del Lumi Kujavq. Në përgjithësi shikuar në aspektet gjeografike si lartësia mbidetare, fizionomia e terrenit, klima, ujërat, vegjetacioni, llojet e tokës, vendbanimet etj, si dhe etnografike të popullsisë së kësaj trevë, përfshirë edhe mendimin e popullsisë që identifikohen historikisht me këtë trevë kjo trevë përfshin një territor shumë më të gjerë. Treva e Llapushës në kuptim kufirin verior dhe veriperëndimor të kësaj trevë me Podgurin e Pejës (Anamalin e Pejës) dhe Lugu i Drinit e formon Lumi Kujavqe, ose së paku malet e Kërrninës Stenjavec 671 m dhe Jashanicës, pastaj kufirin perëndimor me Lugun e Baranit dhe Dushkajën e formon Drini i Bardhë deri tek Guri i Zi prej nga ky kufij shkon vijës shkarëse të vargmaleve Kaznik-Zatriq-Shkozë (Millanovc) mbi Rahovec në drejtimi VP-JL deri në vendbashkimin e lumenjve Toplluha dhe Suhareka mbi Suharekë, duke e ndarë këtë trevë nga treva e Anadrinit (Podrimes). Nga këtu kufirin jugor dhe juglindorë të Llapushës e bëjnë malet e Biraqës dhe të Carralevës deri në majën Bretanec 1044 m. Në këtë pjesë treva e Llapushës kufizohet me Podgurin e Prizrenit (Anamalin e Prizrenit). Kufirin juglindore dhe lindor e formojnë vargmalet Carraleve-Drenice (Berishe) dhe Kosmaq në drejtimi VP-JL dhe malet e ulëta Resnik e Kerrnicë (Stenjavec 671 m) e deri në lumin Kujavq. E përcaktuar në këta kufij treva e Llapushës (Llapushnikut ose Prekorupes), përfshinë në vete tri tërësi kryesore : Llapushën Veriore mes lumit Kujavq, Drini i bardhë, lumi Klinë dhe malet Resnik-Stenjavec, Llapushën qendrore ose rrafshnaltën e Llapushës mes Lumit Klina, Drinit të Bardhë maleve Kaznik-Akavan-Gajark i Malishevës, Berishë-Kosmaq, si dhe Llapusha jugore (e njohur në popull edhe si Bajraku i Astrazubit) mes maleve Zatriq-Shkozë-Grab, Biraq, Carralevë -Berishë. Në aspektin e morfologjisë dhe fizionomisë së terrenit treva e Llapushës ndahet në Llapushën lindore dhe perëndimor.

[redakto] Relievi
[redakto] Vargmalet Carralevë - Drenicë
Malet përfshijnë kryesisht zonat përreth trevës në jug të Llapushës dhe në lindje, kurse rrafshnaltat zënë pjesën qendrore të kësaj trevë. Malet në trevën e Llapushës kryesisht përfshijnë sisteme të vargmaleve me drejtimin VP- JL dhe këto vargmale ndahen në tri tërësi që mbulojnë Llapushën Lindore dhe Llapushën Perëndimore. Në Llapushën Lindore gjenden edhe vargmalet më të larta të kësaj trevë të quajtura vargmalet Carraleve-Drenicë, ku në këtë tërësi malore dallohen malet e Luzhnicës me majën Bretanec 1042 m, malet e Duhlës dhe Bllacës me lartësi 940 m, malet e Javorit e Ngucatit me 1020 m, malet e Klqekës e Ladroviqit me majën më të lartë të Llapushës, Gradinë 1056 m, malet e Novosellës dhe Lladrovcit me 1010 m dhe malet e Tërpezës e Berishës me majën më të lartë në Berishë 1028 m. I gjithë ky sistem malor që fillon nga Gryka e Carralevës dhe formon rrafshnalta në kurrizet malore me lartësi 700 -1000 m dhe zbret në Grykën e Llapushnikut, shtrihet rrëpishem në të dy anët duke krijuar vijën shkarese të luginës së lumit Mirusha në trevën e Llapushës dhe grykat e thella dhe vijën shkarëse të lumit Drenica në trevën e Drenicës jugore. Kjo tërësi malore bashkë me malet e Kasmaqit e formon kufirin natyror ndarës të trevës së Llapushës me trevën e Drenicës.

[redakto] Malet Kamaq-Gjurgjicë
Po në Llapushën lindore në pjesën verilindore të saj në nga Gryka e Llapushnikut e deri në gryken e lumit Klina në Murg vazhdon tëresia e dyte malore e Maleve të Kosmaqit me majën Kosmaq 970 m, në të cilën përfshihen malet e Negrovcit, Vuqakut e Gjergjices.

[redakto] Vargmalet Kaznik-Zatriq-Shkozë
Në Llapushën perëndimore dhe jugore gjendet sistemi i dyte i rëndësishëm malore i njohur si Vargmalet Kaznik-Zatriq-Shkoze me drejtimin VP-JL me lartësinë mesatare 700-1000 m. Kjo tërësi malore fillon nga Gryka e lumit Mirusha në veri e përfundon në luginën e lumit Toplluha në Reshtan të Therandës. Në këtë tërësi malore dallohen malet e Mrasorit e të Llapqevës me lartësi 790 m, Kaznikut e të Panorcit me majën Bajrak 1007 m, malet e Zatriqit (Razhdollit, Akavanit) me lartësinë më të madhe në Dellë 1046 m, pastaj malet e Gurbardhit e Turjakës me lartëson në Kike 9003 m deri në Bllatë dhe Gryke të Zhdrllës. Nga Gryla e Zhdrellës vazhdon tërësia e madhe malore në drejtim të JL e vargmaleve të Shkozës (ish Millanovcit), me malet e Ostrozubit e Rahovecit me lartësinë 870 m, malet e Shkozës me majën më të lartë Kryeguri me lartësi 900 m, malet e Ceri i Shkozës, Pagarushës dhe Doberdelanit me lartësinë më të madhe në Gumnishte 840 m, si dhe nga qafa e Pagarushës e deri në Reshtan malet e Grapit me lartësi 760 m. Ky sistem malore në mënyrë të rrepishme lëshohet në pjesën perëndimore dhe jugore duke krijuar vijën shkarëse të trevës së Llapushës me trevën e Anadrinise, kurse në pjesën lindore këto tërësi malore lëshohen në mënyrë të valëzuara në veri dhe lindje në luginën e lumit Mirusha dhe në jug në luginën e thelle të lumit të Breshancit. Poashtu kjo tërësi malore e formon kufirin natyror ndarës mes Llapushës dhe Anadrinisë (Podrimës).

[redakto] Vargmalet Gajrak-Gallushë-Biraq
Po në Llapushën jugore paralel me vargmalet Kaznik-Zatriq-Shkoze dhe vargmalet Carraleve-Drenice shtrihen vargmalet e ulëta Gajarak-Gollushe me lartësi mesatare 600-800 m. Ky sistem malor fillon mbi qytezën e Malishevës në VP dhe përfundon në Grykat e Dragaqinës e Reqanit në JL. Në këtë tërësi malore dallohen malet e Gajrakut me lartësinë më të madhe Gajrak 793 m, pastaj Gajraku i Malishevës me 742 m, Gajraku i Kervasërisë, 720 m, Gajraku i Bellanicës 730 m, Gajraku i Gariqit 700 m. Me në jug dallohet tërësia malore e Gallushës me lartësinë më të madhe 793 m mbi fshatin Nishor, ku dallohen malet e Nishorit dhe Kastercit, Semetishtit dhe Sllapuzhanit. Kurse nga fshati Sllapuzhan deri në grykat e lumit të Dragaqinës vazhdojnë kodrinat e Biraqës me lartësi mbidetare më të madhe 658 m.

[redakto] Vargmalet Gremnik - Gjurgjevik
Vargmalet Gremnik - Gjurgjevik kanë shtrirje VJ dhe janë male kryesisht të ulëta me majën më të lartë 720 m mbi fshatin Perqeve. Këto vargmale fillojnë nga lugina e thelle e lumit Klina në veri dhe vazhdojnë drejt jugut deri në luginën e thelle të lumit Mirusha. Në këtë tërësi malore dallohen për nga lartësia malet e Sferrkës e të Perqevës, malet e Gremnikut, malet e Dollcit e të Gjurgjevikut.

[redakto] Vargmalet Resnik - Kerrninë- Vuqak
Vargmalet Resnik-Kerrnine poashtu janë male të ulëta që mbulojnë pjesën më veriore të Llapushës nga lumi Kujavq deri në lumin Klina në jug dhe shikuar në aspektin e fizionomisë së relievit ato janë kryesisht terrene kodrinore, ku dallohen kodra Stannjevac 671 m, kodrat e Resnikut 620 m etj.

[redakto] Relievi kodrinoro- fushor
Në trevën e Llapushës relievi kodrinoro - fushor është shumë më prezent dhe atë në formë të pllajave të larta ose rrafshnaltave të thyera, kurse ai fushor paraqitet vetëm në disa lugina të ngushta. Në këtë trevë shikuar nga ky këndvështrim në trevën e Llapushës dallohen si rajone më të rrafshëta këto zona : Rrafshlarta e Llapushës, Lugina e Drinit të bardhë dhe Lugina e Pagarushës.

[redakto] Rrafshlarta e Llapushës dhe Lugina e Mirushës
Kjo rrafshnaltë përfshin pjesën qendrore të Llapushës mes lumit Klina në veri, maleve të Gremnikut në perëndim, maleve Kaznik-Zatriq-Gajrak në jug dhe maleve Carraleve-Berishe-Kosmaq në lindje. Për nga fizionomia e terrenit është një rrafshnalte shumë e veçante me lartësi mes 500-600 m që në përbërjen e vete ka lugina të cilat kryesisht kanë drejtim L-P që lëshohen poshtë duke formuar rrafshet e vogla aluviale të lumit Mirusha. Në këtë zonë janë të vendosura mbi 60 % e vendbanimeve të Llapushës dhe nëpër të kalon magjistralja Peje-Prishtine si dhe rruga tjetre e rëndësishme Kijeve-Malisheve-Duhel që lidhe shumicën e fshatrave të Llapushës. Në këtë zonë nihen tri tërësi kryesore : mali i madh në perëndim, Dubrava në lindje dhe lugina e Mirushës në jug.

[redakto] Lugina e Drinit të bardhë
Zona më e ulet dhe më fushore e trevës së Llapushës me lartësi mbidetare 350-450 m, është pjesa perëndimore e kësaj trevë përgjatë lumit Drini i bardhë që njëkohësisht është e përbërë me shtresa aluviale dhe më e përshtatshmja për bujqësi dhe vijës shkarëse të vargmaleve të Gjurgjevikut e Gremnikut. Kjo lugine ka drejti VJ dhe fillon nga venderdhja e lumit Kujavq në lumin Drini i bardhë në veri dhe përfundon në venderdhjën e lumit Mirusha në jug. Kryesisht në popull nihet si fusha e Dresnikut dhe e Gremnikut.

[redakto] Lugina e Pagarushës
Lugina e Pagarushës është një lugine që në veri ka formën e rrafshnaltës në veri me lartësi deri 650m dhe pastaj në jug shkon duke u thelluar dhe formon gryken e Semetishtit ku lartësia zbret deri në 400 m. Kjo lugine gjendet mes maleve vargmaleve Zatriq -Shkoze-Grab në perëndim dhe jugperëndim dhe maleve Gajrak dhe Gollushe në verilindje dhe juglindje. Përmes kësaj lugine kalon lumi Pagarushës që pastaj merr emrin lumi i Breshancit. Kjo lugine është mjaft e thate dhe vetëm në ojesen jugore është zone më e butë dhe aluviale.

[redakto] Hidrografia
Treva e Llapushës është e pasur me lumenjtë dhe përrenj. Rreth saj dhe nëpër të kalojnë disa lumenj mjaftë të rëndësishëm të Kosovës si Drini i bardhë në perëndim që e përshkon kufirin e Llapushës nga venderdhja e lumit Kujavq në veri e deri të venderdhja e lumit Mirusha në jug. Pastaj lumi Klina në veri nga fshati Murge e deri tek venderdhja e këtij lumi në Drinin e bardhë tek qyteza e Klinës. Lumi Kujavaq që vjen nga bjeshkët e Suhogerllës dhe kalon duje e formuar kufirin verior të Llapushës përgjatë fshatit Kerrnine deri në venderdhjën në Drinin e bardhë. Lumi Mirusha si lumi më i rëndësishëm i kësaj trevë që përshkon përmes këtë trevë nga malet e Bllacës e deri në venderdhjën në Dri të bardhë tek Guri i zi pranë Volljakës. Lumi i Breshancit që i mbledh përrejte luginës së Pagarsushës deri në vendebashkimin me lumin e Suharekës për të formuar lumin Toplluha në afërsi të Reshtanit. Megjithëse kjo trevë është e pasur edhe me përrenjve shumica e përrenjve sidomos gjatë verës kanë prurje shumë të vogla ose edhe thahen, kështu që pjesa më e madhe e fushave të kësaj trevë nuk mund të ujiten tokat. Fushat që mund të ujiten janë kryesisht fusha e Gremnikut dhe fusha aluviale nga Banja deri në Bubel, përgjatë lumit Mirusha.

[redakto] Klima
Klima e trevës së Llapushës është kryesisht klime subkontinentale. Megjithatë kjo trevë duke qenë e hapur përmes luginave lumore dhe rrafsheve dhe duke qenë pjese e basenit të Dukagjinit, për disa nuanca ka klime më të butë se krahinat në lindje. Krejt kjo falë Drinit të bardhë që sjell nuanca të klimës mesdhetare. Sasia e reshjeve kryesisht nuk dallon shumë nga sasia e reshjeve mesatare të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit, megjithëse për disa nuanca mund të jenë më të pakta. Shkëlqimi i diellit në këtë trevë duhet të jetë shumë më i gjatë në kohë se sa në viset më të ulëta të Dukagjinit dhe Drenicës dhe falë kësaj kjo trevë dallohet për sasinë më të vogël të mjegullave që bien atje.

[redakto] Demografia dhe Vendbanimet
Treva e Llapushës është një rajon mjaft i populluar me përafërsisht 115 banore në 1 km². Kjo trevë në vete përfshin komplet vendbanimet e komunës së Malishevës gjithsejtë 43 fshatra, pastaj vendbanimet e pjesës lindore të komunës së Klinës, vendbanimet veriperëndimore të komunës së Rahovecit, vendbanimet veriore të Komunës së Suharekës dhe disa vendbanime perëndimore të Komunës së Drenasit, Istogut dhe Lipjanit. Qendra kryesore gravituese e kësaj trevë është qyteza e Malishevës, por për pjese veriore dhe perëndimore të kësaj trevë është edhe qyteza e Klinës, pastaj Rahoveci dhe Suhareka.

Pjesa kryesore e vendbanimeve të trevës së Llapushës kryesisht vendbanimet Malishevës, Rahovecit dhe Suharekës gravitojnë në qendrën regjionale të Prizrenit, kurse vendbanimet e Klinës në atë të Pejës dhe disa vendbanime të Drenasit dhe Lipjanit në qendrën regjionale të Prishtinës. Në këtë trevë janë të dalluara kryesisht dy lloje vendbanimesh të tiput të grumbulluar dhe shpërndare të cilat për nga fizionomia e terrenit kanë veqorit e tyre dhe dallohen ato të Llapushës perëndimore nga ato të Llapushës lindore. Kryesisht në Llapushën perëndimore si zone me krastike dhe me malore me zona fushore të pakta dominojnë vendbanimet e tipit të grumbulluar, kurse në Llapushën lindore dhe veriore kryesisht ato të tipit të shpërndare.

Vendbanimet e Llapushës janë :

Vendbanimet e Llapushës të komunës së Malishevës janë gjithsejtë 44 : Gollubovci, Pllaqica, Mleqani, Balinca, Llazica, Vermica, Shkarashniku, Drenovci, Kijeva, Bubaveci, Burimi(Stapanica), Lumnishta (Lubizhda), Damaneku, Bubli, Panorci, Llapqeva, Garaqeva, Qypeva e Damanekut, Turjaka, Gurbardhi (Carravrana), Burimi (Joviqi), Mirusha, Malisheva, Carralluka, Terpeza, Lladrovci, Berisha, Fshati i ri, Seniku, Bardhi (Lladroviqi), Ngucati, Temeqina, Bellanica, Banja, Gajraku, Kervaseria, Goriqi, Pagarusha, Janqisti, Shkoza (Millanoviqi), Maxharra, Astrazubi (Ostrozubi), Dragobili dhe Maralia.

Vendbanimet e Llapushes që i takojnë komunës së Klinës janë gjithsëjt 26 fshatra : Sferrka e gashit, Perqeva, Gllareva, Rigjeva, Zabergja, Qabiqi, Doberdoli, Shtarica, Ceraviku, Ujmiri, Gjurgjeviku i madh, Qypeva e poshtme, Qypeva e Sipërme, Volljaka, Gremniku, Dollci, Dresniku, Pograxha, Resniku, Jashanica poshtme, Jashanica e Epërme, Grabovci, Binxha, Siqeva, Jellovci dhe Kerrnica.

Vendbanimet

Vendbanimet e Llapushës të komunës së Suharekës janë gjithsejtë 11 fshatra : Javori, Luzhnica, Bllaca, Duhela, Sllapuzhani, Nishori, Kasterci, Breshanci, Semetishti, Peqani dhe Ilironi (Doberdelani).

Vendbanimet e Llapushës të komunës së Rahovecit janë gjithsejtë 8 fshatra : Mrasori, Guri i Kuq (Petkoviqi), Kazniku, Potoku, Pastaseli, Senovci, Drenovci dhe Zatriqi.

Vendbanimet e Llapushës që i takojnë Komunës së Drenasit janë gjithsejtë 4 fshatra : Arllati, Gjergjica, Negrovci, Vuqaku dhe Llapushniku. Tani me këto fshatra nihen si fshatrat të trevës së Drenicës (nuk numërohen).

Poashtu edhe fshatrat e komunës së Istogut deri në lumin Kujavq si : Shalinovci, Polani, Osojani, Tuqepi, Banja, shtupeli, Bellqa dhe Kerrnina, dikur janë njohur si pjese e trevës së Llapushës, por tani me shumë pak njerëz i njohin si pjese të kësaj trevë (pra nuk numërohen).

Në baze të kësaj renditje del së treva e Llapushës i ka 89 fshatra të cilat edhe sot e kesja ditë nihen si trevë e Llapushës me rreth 100 mije banore.

SHKOZA nga Prizreni

----------


## SHKOZA

Ndarja regjional e Kosoves:
Kosova ne aspektin gjeografik ndahet ne dy regjione ( teresi ) te medha ( makroregjione ) : Rrafshi i Dukagjinit ne perendim, Fuasha e Kosoves ne lindje .
Keto dy teresi te medha pastaj ndahen ne kater mezoregjione :
1. Rrafshi i Dukagjinit ne perendim;
2. Drenica ne qender,;
3. Fusha e Kosoves ne lindje;
4. Anamorava ne juglindje.
Secili nga keto mezoregjione qe nderthurin ne shumicen e ratsve te njetat veqori  gjeografike dhe etnografike pastaj ndahet ne regjione me te vogla ( krahina, treva ).
Rrafshi i  Dukagjinit perfshine pjesen kryesore te pellgut te Drnit te bardhe mes Bjeshkeve te Nemuna ne veri-perendim , maleve te ulta te Llapushes dhe Drenices ne lindje dhe maleve te Sharrit ne jug. 
Ky mezoregjion ne pellgun verior ( Regjioni i Pejes ) perfshine ne vete keto krahina:
*1. Rugova*  - ne pellgun e siperm te Lumbardhit te Pejes mes maleve te Haljes, Rusolise, e Gurit te Kuq; Kjo krahine ne aspektin etnografik bene pjese ne trevat e Malesise se madhe.
*2.  Podguri i Pejes ( Anamali i Pejes )-* perreth mave te Rusolise, Moknes dhe meleve te Thata  deri ne bregoret qe ndajne kete zone me Lugun e Drinit dhe lumin Kujavq. Kjo zone graviton ne qytezen e Burimit dhe  Pejes.
*3. Lugu i Drinit* - grumbulli fshatrave ne te dy anet e siperme te Drinit te Bardhe deri ne qytezen e Klines. Keto fshatra gravitojne ne qytetin e Pejes , Burimit dhe Klines.
*4. Lugu i Leshanit* - pergjate rrjedhes se poshtme te Lumbardhit te Pejes nga Peja deri ne venderdhjen e ketij lumi ne Drinin e bardhe. Keto fshatra gravitojne ne qytetin e Pejes dhe te Klines.
*5. Lugu i Baranit* -  ne pjesen e poshtme  te Lumbardhit te Deqanit deri ne venderdhjen e ketij lumi ne Drinin e bardhe. keto fshtra gravitojne ne qytetin e Pejes.
*6. Dushkaja* - grumbulli i fshatrave mes Lumbardhit te Deqanit, Drinit te bardhe , Erenikut , deri tek Suka e Hereqit. Keto fshtra gravitojne ne qytetin e Gjakoves dhe Deqanit.
*7. Reka e mire* - nga lumi  Erenik  pergjate maleve te Junikut, Strellcit deri ne qytetin e Pejes. Keto fshatra te kesaj treve Gravitojne ne qytete e Gjakoves, Deqanit dhe Pejes.
*8. Reka e keqe* - grumbulli i fshatrave nga rrezet e maleve te Junikut dhe Koshares, pergjate lumit Erenik deri qytetin e Gjakoves. Fshtrat e kesaj treve gravitojne ne qytetin e Gjakoves.
*9. Lugu i Carragojes* - eshte nje treve me ngushte mes Rekes se keqe dhe Rekes se mire, te cilat gravitojne ne qytetine  Gjakoves.

vazhdon

SHKOZA nga Prizreni

----------


## SHKOZA

*Ndarja regjional e Kosoves:*
Kosova ne aspektin gjeografik ndahet ne dy regjione ( teresi ) te medha ( makroregjione ) : Rrafshi i Dukagjinit ne perendim, Fuasha e Kosoves ne lindje .
Keto dy teresi te medha pastaj ndahen ne kater mezoregjione :
*1. Rrafshi i Dukagjinit ne perendim;
2. Drenica ne qender,;
3. Fusha e Kosoves ne lindje;
4. Anamorava ne juglindje.*
Secili nga keto mezoregjione qe nderthurin ne shumicen e ratsve te njetat veqori gjeografike dhe etnografike pastaj ndahet ne regjione me te vogla ( krahina, treva ).
Rrafshi i Dukagjinit perfshine pjesen kryesore te pellgut te Drnit te bardhe mes Bjeshkeve te Nemuna ne veri-perendim , maleve te ulta te Llapushes dhe Drenices ne lindje dhe maleve te Sharrit ne jug. 
Ky mezoregjion ne pellgun verior ( Regjioni i Pejes ) perfshine ne vete keto krahina:
*1. Rugova* - ne pellgun e siperm te Lumbardhit te Pejes mes maleve te Haljes, Rusolise, e Gurit te Kuq; Kjo krahine ne aspektin etnografik bene pjese ne trevat e Malesise se madhe.
*2. Podguri i Pejes ( Anamali i Pejes )-* perreth mave te Rusolise, Moknes dhe meleve te Thata deri ne bregoret qe ndajne kete zone me Lugun e Drinit dhe lumin Kujavq. Kjo zone graviton ne qytezen e Burimit dhe Pejes.
*3. Lugu i Drinit* - grumbulli fshatrave ne te dy anet e siperme te Drinit te Bardhe deri ne qytezen e Klines. Keto fshatra gravitojne ne qytetin e Pejes , Burimit dhe Klines.
*4. Lugu i Leshanit* - pergjate rrjedhes se poshtme te Lumbardhit te Pejes nga Peja deri ne venderdhjen e ketij lumi ne Drinin e bardhe. Keto fshatra gravitojne ne qytetin e Pejes dhe te Klines.
*5. Lugu i Baranit* - ne pjesen e poshtme te Lumbardhit te Deqanit deri ne venderdhjen e ketij lumi ne Drinin e bardhe. keto fshtra gravitojne ne qytetin e Pejes.
*6. Dushkaja* - grumbulli i fshatrave mes Lumbardhit te Deqanit, Drinit te bardhe , Erenikut , deri tek Suka e Hereqit. Keto fshtra gravitojne ne qytetin e Gjakoves dhe Deqanit.
*7. Reka e mire* - nga lumi Erenik pergjate maleve te Junikut, Strellcit deri ne qytetin e Pejes. Keto fshatra te kesaj treve Gravitojne ne qytete e Gjakoves, Deqanit dhe Pejes.
*8. Reka e keqe* - grumbulli i fshatrave nga rrezet e maleve te Junikut dhe Koshares, pergjate lumit Erenik deri qytetin e Gjakoves. Fshtrat e kesaj treve gravitojne ne qytetin e Gjakoves.
*9. Lugu i Carragojes* - eshte nje treve me ngushte mes Rekes se keqe dhe Rekes se mire, te cilat gravitojne ne qytetine Gjakoves.
*10. Vokshi* - grumbulli i fshatrave mbi Reken e keqe, Rekes e mire deri ne malet e Junikut.
 Te gjitha keto krahina se bashku perbejne treven qe ne populle nihet si Dukagjini. 

*Pellgu jugor i Drinit te bardhe ( Regjioni i Prizrenit ):*
*1. Anadrinia ( Podrimja )* - grumbulli i fshatrave mes te Drinit te bardhe nga Guri i zi deri ne vargmalet Kaznik-Zatriq-Shkoze ne lindje , lumit Toplluha dhe deri ne qytetin e Prizrenit.  Kjo krahine i ka tri teresi me te vogla : Bajrakune Polluzhes, Podrimja qendrore dhe Fshatrat e fushes se Prizrenit. keto fshtra gravitojne ne Rahovec, Prizren dhe Suhareke.
*2. Hasi* -  grumbulli i fshtrave nen malet e Pashtrikut mes lumit Erenik, Drinit te bardhe dhe lumit dhe qafes se Zogjave. Treva e Hasit ndahet ne dy teresi me te vogla : Hasi i thate ( i gurit ) dhe Hasi i bute . Grumbulli i fshatrave te Hasit gravitojne ne qytetin e Prizrenit, Gjakoves,Krumes dhe Kukesit.  
*3. Anamali i Prizrenit ( Podguri i Prizrenit )* - Kjo treve perfshin fshtrat pergjate rrezes se vargmaleve te Sharrit nga Prizreni( Kabashit, Dellovcit dhe Grejqevcit) deri ne Qafe te Duhles. keto fshtra gravitojne ne qytetete Prizrenit dhe Suharekes.
*4. Vrrini* - grumbulli i fshtrave mes Prizrenit, maleve te Sharrit dhe Drinit te bardhe deri ne qafe te Zhurit.
*5. Luma* -  grumbulli i fshtrave mes maleve te Sharrit ( Koritnik, Gjallice ), Drinit te Zi dhe Drinit te bardhe. keto fshtra gravitojne kryesisht ne qytetin e Prizrenit dhe te Kukesit. ne territorin e Kosoves pjese te kesaj treve jane Zhuri, Dobrushti, Shkoza dhe Vermica.
*6. Opoja* - grumbulli i fshtrave ne mes te maleve te Cvilenit, Koritnikut dhe atyre te Sharrit . Keto fshatra gravitojne ne qytezen e Dragashit.
*7. Gora* - fshatrat mes Koritnikut, Rudokes dhe maleve te Sharrit. keto fshatra gravitojne ne qytezen e Dragashit.
8. Zhupa -  grumbulli i fshtrave ne pjesen e siperme te Lumbardhit te Prizrenit, mes maleve Oshllak, Cvilen dhe maleve te Sharrit. Keto fshatra gravitojne ne Prizren.

*Mezoregjioni i Drenices:*
 Ky regjion ze pjesen qendrore kodrinoro-malore te Kosoves mes Rrafshit te Dukagjinit dhe Fushes se Kosoves. 
Ky regjion ndahet ne dy teresi te medha ne treven e Drenices dhe ate te Llapushes te peraferta nga aspekti gjeografik dhe etnografik:
*1. Drenica* - kufizohet ne veri nga lumi Kujavq, Malet e Thata, ne lindje vargmalet e Qyqavices, Goleshit dhe Blinajes deri ne Gryken e Carraleves jug. Ne kufirin e formojne perendim vargmalet Carraleve- Berishe- Kosmaq dhe Kerrnine . Kjo teresi ndahet ne dy teresi me te vogla : Drenicen veriore ( Drenica e kuqe ) dhe Drenicen e siperme ( Drenica e pashes ). Grumbulli i ketyre fshatrave gravitojne ne qytezat Skenderaj, Drenas dhe Lipjan.
*2.  Llapusha (Perkorupa , Llapushniku )* - Shtrihet mes trevave te Dukagjinit ne perendim dhe Drenices ne lindje. Ne veri  nga lumi Kujavq dhe malet e ulta te Kerrnines, ne lindje vargmalet : Kasmaq-Berishe-Carraleve ndajne nga Drenica, ne jug malet e Biraqes nga Podguri i Prizrenit dhe ne perendim vargmalet : Drini i bardhe,vargmalet Kaznik-Zatriq-Shkoze me Anadrinine. Keto fshatra gravitojne ne qytezat e Malisheves, Klines, Suharekes dhe Rahovecit . Kjo treve ndahet ne tri teresi me te vogla : Llapusha veriore, Llapusha qendrore dhe Bajraku i Ostrozubit.

SHKOZA nga Prizreni

----------


## _MALSORI_

ke bere shume mire shkoza qe ke shkruar ketu per kete teme por me thene te drejten e ke bere krejt pershesh..nuk e di si e ben ndarjen keshtu por me thene te drejten kurgje nuk kuptova...nuk e di se si e keni mesuar gjeografine ju por nga sa di une krahinat nuk ndahen keshtu siq ke bere ti me nje mori ndarjesh...thjeshte shkoza mire do ishte te percaktoje nga ana gjeografike nje krahine te caktuar dhe te mos na e perzije me nendarje te njepasnjeshme...nga sa di une krahinat ne pergjithesi nuk pershkruhen ne librat e gjeografise shteterore si ndarje krahinore..ja psh nese sheh gjeografine e shqiperise do te shohesh se gjeografia fizike e saj ndahet ne kater krahina kryesore..1..krahina malore veriore ( alpet )..2.krahina malore qendrore..3.krahina malore jugore..dhe ultesira perendimore...kerkund nuk e ndesh ne gjeografine e shqiperise krahinen e Lumes psh...apo te zadrimes..apo ne gjeografine e kosoves krahinen e llapit apo karadakut..etj.
nga sa di une shkoza pjesa dermuese e teritoreve shqiptare identifikohen me nje fshat apo qytet dhe grumbullimi i disa te tilleve perben nje krahine ...une po te pershkruaj pak ketu krahinen time qe quhet Lume..nuk e di se si ti e ke futur ne pelgun e drinit te bardhe kur pjesen me te madhe kjo krahine e ka anes se drinit te zi..po nejse..krahina e Lumes shtrihet midis dy lumenjeve te drinit te bardhe dhe drinit te zi...kryeqender e krahines se lumes eshte qyteti i kukesit ngritur ne afersi te vendit te quajtur Kulla e Lumes..nga sa di une kufiri verior i kesaj krahine eshte dalja jugore e qytetit te prizerenit dhe vazhdon pergjate bregut lindor te drinir drejt kukesit..pastaj rrjedhes se drinit te zi ne drejtim te dibres deri sa takohet me lumin Veleshica..ky lum eshte kufiri i saj nga ana juglindore...pergjate lumit Veleshica zgjatet kufiri deri ne majen e korabit...kufiri lindor vazhdon bjeshkeve te fushes se Korabit,Cajes,kroit te bardhe drejt majes se gjallices,koritnikut derisa bashkohet me pjesen jugore te qytetit te prizerenit..nga sa di une qyteti i prizerenit nuk ka te neje fare me krahinen e lumes...krahina e lumes ndahet ne fshatra te cilet jane zhuri,dobrusha,shkoza,vermica ne kosove,morini,bardhoci,gjegjani,pobregu,qyteti i kukesit me gjithe kullen e lumes,shticni,nange,bushat,bicaj me te gjitha lagjet e saj,kolosjani,tershena,gabrrica,lusna,bushtrica,ca  ja,kalisi,dhe kalaja e dodes...ndoshta kam harruar ndonje gje persa i perket kesaj krahine por ate qe di e solla ketu...
mendoj se te gjithe forumnistet mund te na e pershkruajne krahinen e tyre ne kete menyre..jo te stergjatur me histori partizanqe apo patriotike..eshte mire qe te dime gjeografikisht sejcilen krahine ne menyre qe kur te bisedojme me dike mos ti themi qe kurre nuk paskam degjuar per vendin e tij...

gjithsesi me gjithe gabimet qe mendoj une se i ke bere ne pershkrimet e tua eshte teme e qelluar..ndoshta nuk ngelet ne harrese...

mendoj gjithashtu qe ti nderrohet  emri temes ne '' pershkruaj krahinen tende''..ndoshta administratoret mund te hapin nje teme te re apo nendarje ketu ne forum per kete gje...

une do ti ftoja te gjithe forumnistet te japin kontributin e tyre ne mbajtjen gjalle te kesaj teme....

----------


## SHKOZA

Nuk e kuptoj pse te eshte dukur ashtu ty, mirepo une jame munduar te prezentoj ndarjen gjeografike e cila ne te shumten e rasteve eshte e perafert edhe me ndarjen etnografike te trevave te Kosoves. Jam bazuar ne Gjeografine fizike te Kosoves te Dr. R. Qavollit, pastaj ndarjen etnografike te Kosoves te M. Krasniqit e shume studiuesve te tjereve. Keto treva jane pjese te cilat e perbejne Kosoven. 

SHKOZA nga Prizreni

----------


## Dardania antike

TI SHKOZA BENE MIRE TE LEXOSH ME SHUME GJEOGRAFI DHE STATISTIKA.




Une nuk e dij se nga ajo qe shkrove a ke ndonji qellim apo cak qe e arsyeton shkrimin tend.
Edhe nje leshim ,sa i perket te permendurit te fshatrave ,kur eshte ceshtja e llapushnikut i permend me emer nje nga nje fshatrat dhe disa nendarje te regjionit te kosoves dhe le anash fshatrat e anadrinis qe nuk behen te lihen te pa permendur per shkak te rendesis se tyre .Te anadrinia duhet te permendesh edhe keta fshatra te komunes se Rahovecit ,pa permendur te Gjakoves dhe prizrenit si psh. ,Kramavik,Dej,Ratkovc( ka 5000) ,Radoste,Gexhe,Xerxe,Celine 
,Krushe e Madhe ( ka 6500 banor).
Pastaj ka edhe shume fshatra te Prizrenit dhe Gjakoves qe duhet te permendish dhe qe bejene me numer banoreve sa dy her nahija jote e Llapushnikut apo thene shkinisht Prokuples.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Ka mundesi  te kete ndonje gabim teknik,mirepo Shkoza ka dhene nje pershkrim shume te perpiket te nendarjes gjeografike-fizike te disa regjioneve te Kosoves -Qendrore.
Jane ato fshatra qe i permend Shkoza,nje nga krahinat me te pasterta shqiptare...
Shkoze, vazhdo !
Ka shume bashkatdhetare tane ne vend ,Shqiperi e bote qe fare nuk e kane idene e shtrirjes gjeografike te krahinave tona.
Ky eshte nje kontribut shume i cmueshem per njohjen e vendit tone...
Do te isha mirenjohes,nese kete paraqitje te krahinave- t`a pasurosh edhe me te dhena etnografike,te toponomise,hidronomise e te dhena tjera te vlefshme, per sejcilin qe e done kete vend.
Do ishte me interes te njohim edhe doke e zakone popullore  te kesaj krahine etnike shume origjinale,sidomos rreth zakoneve te vdekjes,lindjes,kumarise,shkuesise,gjakmarrjes,zba  timit te Kanunit e doke,zakone e bestytni te nje kraahine puro-shqiptare den-babaden.
Flm.Shkoze !

----------


## nexhat09

Shkoza të lumt se ke filluar nje temë shumë interesante dhe kjo ka nje debat ne vete ... te lumt

----------


## nexhat09

Shkoza vazhdo te shkruash se  keto tema jane te mireseardhura per forumistet . Populli thot kur nje njeri qe nuk din dhe  flet eshtë ... dhe tjetri që din dhe nuk flet .... prandaj unë që të njoh mirë , juve ju takon te flisni per keto tema. vazhdo .

----------


## SHKOZA

> TI SHKOZA BENE MIRE TE LEXOSH ME SHUME GJEOGRAFI DHE STATISTIKA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Une nuk e dij se nga ajo qe shkrove a ke ndonji qellim apo cak qe e arsyeton shkrimin tend.
> Edhe nje leshim ,sa i perket te permendurit te fshatrave ,kur eshte ceshtja e llapushnikut i permend me emer nje nga nje fshatrat dhe disa nendarje te regjionit te kosoves dhe le anash fshatrat e anadrinis qe nuk behen te lihen te pa permendur per shkak te rendesis se tyre .Te anadrinia duhet te permendesh edhe keta fshatra te komunes se Rahovecit ,pa permendur te Gjakoves dhe prizrenit si psh. ,Kramavik,Dej,Ratkovc( ka 5000) ,Radoste,Gexhe,Xerxe,Celine 
> ,Krushe e Madhe ( ka 6500 banor).
> Pastaj ka edhe shume fshatra te Prizrenit dhe Gjakoves qe duhet te permendish dhe qe bejene me numer banoreve sa dy her nahija jote e Llapushnikut apo thene shkinisht Prokuples.


Dardania Antike nuk ju kam kuptuar sakte se cfare keni dashur te thoni kur thoni se i kam lene anash shume fshatra te medha te Anadrinise. Ketu une kam prezantuar ndarjen krahinore dhe nuk kam permendur fshatra. Nese keni menduar se kur kam permendur Lugun e Baranit, Leshanit apo Vokshin , kam permendur fshatrat Baran, Leshan e Voksh , ju po tregoni se  dini pak , sa qe i perzieni trevat me emra te tille me fshatrat po me ata emra. Lugu i Baranit nuk perbehet vetem nga fshati Baran, ose ai i Leshanit vetem me fshatin Leshan, por ne perberje te vete kane dhjetra fshatra, pra te lutem mos i perziej. 
Anadrinia eshte  treva me e rendesishme e pellgut jugor te Dukagjinit si per nga pozita, poashtu edhe per nga popullesia  dhe ajo eshte nje treve ne vete me veqorite gjeografike dhe etnografike. Ato fshatra qe i ke permendur jane pjese e Anadrinise dhe nuk jane treva ne vete. Egziston nje lloj nenndarje ne kuptimin etnografik, dialaketit gjuhesor te Anadrinise ne Anadrinin veriore qe per shume kohe eshtte njohur si Bajraku i Polluzhes qe kryesisht perfshine pjesen mes Drinit te Bardhe, bregoreve te Gradishit dhe vargut malor Koznik-Zatriq dhe Anadrinise qendrore dhe jugore. 

SHKOZA nga Prizreni

----------


## SHKOZA

> Shkoza vazhdo te shkruash se  keto tema jane te mireseardhura per forumistet . Populli thot kur nje njeri qe nuk din dhe  flet eshtë ... dhe tjetri që din dhe nuk flet .... prandaj unë që të njoh mirë , juve ju takon te flisni per keto tema. vazhdo .


Te falenderoj shume Nexhat 09. ceshtja ketu eshte se dikush inatet e temave tjera vjen dhe i gjuane ketu. Megjithate edhe ata qe vijne me ate qellim ketu , sigurishte se kethehen me te ditur .

SHKOZA nga Prizreni

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Te falenderoj shume Nexhat 09. ceshtja ketu eshte se dikush inatet e temave tjera vjen dhe i gjuane ketu. Megjithate edhe ata qe vijne me ate qellim ketu , sigurishte se kethehen me te ditur .
> 
> SHKOZA nga Prizreni


askush nuk u paraqit ketu me pershkrimin e krahines se tij nga ana fizike...une bera pak pershkrimin e krahines sime kurse ti nje pershkrim te pergjithshem te gjeografise se kosoves...

te lutem a mundesh te na i pershkruash sejcilen krahine te kosoves veq e veq...jo ne nje shkrim te vetem...psh.te na pershkruash fizikisht krahinen e LAPIT...kam degjuar shume njerez qe thone jam LAPNJAN..jam DRENICAK ..jam HASNJAN....po kam degjuar edhe te thone se jam PRIZERENALI....por mendoj se ky prizerene nuk eshte krahine por eshte qytet dhe qe besoj eshte pjese e ndonje krahine....

une e pershkrova krahinen time te lumes shume thjeshte...kufijt e saj fizik , ne cilen pjese te territorit shqiptar gjindet , fshatrat perberes...thjeshte dhe bukur...

nuk e di por mendoj se keshtu do ishte me bukur...

----------


## angert

Anadrinia ose podrimja  e vjeter   nuk  esht  as njiher dhe nuk ishte  rrafsh i dukagjinit 
 por regjion ne vete  
tipik ne  vete,   ashtu siq esht hasi  regjion ne vete  tipik ne vete     dhe  nerodimja  e ferizajt ,
 deri afer kaqanikut  krahine   ne vete  tipike ne vete  e dallueshme  natyrisht
  e dallueshme ne veqori te saja dialektesh e    nen dialektesh  te shqipes  
ose siq quhej ndryshe podrimja  podrime dhe podrimqak  siq jan quajtur banorete podrimes  


 gjat gjith historisë  dhe dhe kan pasur  vallet  veshjet folkorin  te folurit  e tyre  te veqanta
   edhe  tupani edhe defi kur ka rrahur  kan thene  krisja nji  valle  podrimqe  krisja nji  podrimqe  
dhe drenicasit e kan pas  shum qef vallen podrimqe  dhe ju kan thene podriqmak 
dhe kndohet kenga ne drenice  
neper shekuj   qyky jam tha podrimqaku  se bej dert pse derdhet gjaku  kjo esht legjende  neper shekuj  


e nuk kan thene krisja  dukagjinqe por krisja podrimqe  
 dhe kjo nuk mund te ndryshohet  
sepse esht veqori tipike  e vendit natyrale  neper shekuj  gjithqka qe esht bime natyrale nuk mund te ndrrohet  
ashtu siq thuhet hasjanqe  has  hasi  hasjanet  
  pra te mos ngatrrojme   veqorite  karakteristikat  e regjioneve  

  ashtu siq ishte  llapusha  regjion ne vete   qe  zakonet dhe  te gjitha  tjerat veqori  
jashtzakonisht   i kishte te ngjajshme me drenicen    deri te bardhania ose  belanica  
siq e quante administrata  e dhunshme  serbe  vendin  ,
neper shekuj ishte kshtu  qe dihet  me  histori  dhe pa tjetersim  pra vendi quuhej bardhana  e serbet e shkruanin belanica  sepse e kishin administraten ne duar ata  
 po thuajse  te gjitha adetet dhe mentalitetin me perjashtime tejet te vogla 
 krahina e llapushes  i ka si drenica  
ngjashmerite i mbante  me drenicen  edhe veshjet e zakonet popullore  

 dikur neper shekujt  e ma hershem   ishte regjion i drenices  si me artin si me muziken si me te gjitha  tjerat veqori   
 Sadik Rama i gjurgjevikut kieva  e  Ramadan Shabanit e te gjitha  keto anë  
 neper shekujt jan mbajtur me adete me drenicen    

por  disa   karakteristika  t e veqanta e kan bë  nën zonë   ose vet zone  llapushen  

 prap se prap si te veqant   te veqant  duke e quajtur llapushë  

edhe pse me tabjatet   adete zakonet  e moqme te vjetra  me  te gjitha  karakteristikat
e vjetra    mbahet  dhe mbahej  me drenicen   ne gjuhen e vjeter gegnishte tabia 
ose  fjala tabe  quhej  zakon  
megjithat zona  u quajt llapushë   por kjo ndodhi ma vone ky emrim 
 si duket ne kohen e turqve 
qe donin ta ndanin regjionin per ta sunduar ma leht  me taksa  e  duke e kontrolluar  
sepse njihet   si nje  regjion qe mbahet me zakone me drenicen qe nuk paguanin taksa turkut  
  neper shekuj  


pra neper shekujt e historise  llapusha   si me te folur  si me  te gjitha  te tjerat veqori  e specifika  

 edhe me kengen edhe me dialektin  qe shum pak dallon  nga dialekti drenicas,
  por megjithat  pikrisht keto veqori e lan si llapushe,  por ishte edhe fisi i llabushve ,
  dhe drenajve  qe ishin te nji kulle  e vllazerie  dihet kjo historikisht 
 qe ishin te nje  zjarri nji vendi  
 nji kulle  nji gjaku  nji zjarri nji ogjaku  
dy fise te mdha  shqiptare qe ishin te afert me gjak dhe rrejdhnin nga  i njejti gjak 
por te ndare  nga nji zjarrë    pra  si duket emri  labian  dhe dren  ishin emra shqiptaro ilir qe serbet donin ti pervetsonin e asimilonin     
ndrsa prapashtesa   ush  prapashtesa  si fjala vjen zogush  voglush    jan  pergdhelse  ne gjuhen shqipe  labushi    ose   emri    ibo ibe   qe sht emer i vjeter shqiptar  
  qe quhej ibush  ose ibe  ibushe  ose meta  metush  mani manush  gjini gjinush  
kan karakteristika  te veqorive te fjales  perkdhelse te shqiptarët edhe ne gjuhen ilire  fusha esht quajtur faonë  faona    por per shkak se syri i njeriut   e ka perkdhelur me    
       bukuri  gjersi  gjelbrimin e saj te gjere   dhe dashuri  emocionale 
ës ht kthye ne emertimin fushe  si  perkdhelse qe   perkdhel syri bukuri gjelbrimi 
 si  mallushe  vendin e  mollave  por  vend et  ilire  edhe  quheshin   mollatria
 ose vendet mollare mollatare   qe  pastaj te huajt i ua shtonin prapashtesen kastra  
qe ne gjuhen ilire ishte ngastra   mollangastra  mallakastra
disa  zona te disa  fshatrave shqiptare  i thonin molles malla  ose mailla por ky esht dialekt  
   prandaj   esht quajtur mallusha mollusha   pagarusha  pagisa  pakize  emertim i vjeter ilir  pogia pagania   pagena pagra pagera  pigra pigrima pagrusha  pagarusha   sepse ne disa zona  nuk  esht folur me fjalen qka po thue  por qka pa  thush    qka pa thu  

 legjenda te iliret   flet se vetem  pas  pritjes s e  gjate  dhe lindjes  se  djalit
  ja mshefnin emrin e vertet   djalit disa kohe ose ja shtremmbronin disa germa  
per shkak te msyshit  dhe kjo ka te ngjare  qe jan be  edhe ne rastin e ksaj historie te ktryre fiseve  
sepse e dhe  drenit  e drenushes  shqiptart i thrrasin me perkdhelje  sepse ne  rregulloren shqip do te ishte dren dhe drenia  denika  drenisa  por jo drenusha  
dhe mandej ja tregonin pas sa kohe sepse  djali ishte me aq  vlera  sa qe kaloj ne legjende  te  kujdesit te veqant ndersa per vajzat merziteshin kur lindnin  
  si duket  zakonet ishin te tilla  mbi keto baza  disa  nga fiset ja kan ndrruar  disa germa  te emrit djalit per te mos marr msyhs  syri i keq  dhe  ia kan perdhdredhur me prapashtesen  ush  
 sepse lidndja e djali    ne trojet shqiptare ka qene gzim   i veqant  dhe  sidomos   nga msyshi disa  besime teper te vjetra  ia kan  mshefur tri germat e fundit  
ose emrin  e vertet
 besim ky shum i vjeter i  iliro  shqiptarve  prandaj  drenush ë  labush
  dhe vet fjala ush  paraqet prapashtese  perkdhelse te fmiut te vogel  
 te shqiptart  sidomos  te vegjelve  ua kan vu emrat perkdhels 
  dhe  kan mbetur pastaj ashtu  
nuk dihet se  sa  vllezer  do te ken qenë  te atyre fiseve
    por nuk ka dyshim se  llapusha dhe drenica jan prej te njejtve vllezer te nji shpije
 te nji kulle  te ndare nji  zjarri te  nje familje
  prandaj edhe jan aq te afert me zakone  e veqori  
qe nga kohrat e lashta ne menyre krejt te natyrshme  
nuk dihet nese  e ndau administrata  turke   regjionin per ta sunduar  ma leht  
por drenajt  dhe labajt  ishin  nji vlla drenushi dhe labushi    nga  e njejta kullë
 djemt  e nji   babai e te nje nene  te te njejt   prindve    nga ku  u ndane  ne fise 
dhe  emrat i moren regjionet  pastaj  pjesa tjeter   e drenajve  nga drenica  
e  drenushve te kti fisi  kaloj ne llap  por qe jan i njejti gjak kusheri  fis kulle  zjarrë  familje  
dhe    i njejti  dialekt  e zakone pothtuajse  me perjashtime te vogla  
ndersa  nga fisete kuqit  te drenices  disa  fise  jan te dalura ne pejë  qe edhe   esht  ne hsitori e dokumentuar  



apo admnistrata serbe ma vone  i ndau poashtu per qellime te veta 
per ti sunduar e mbajtur nen kontroll   
  por qe  llapusha  mbahet ma teper me drenicen dhe zakonet e saj 
ky esht fakt esht natyrale dhe diqka  qe shifet  natyralisht  dhe kan ngjashmeri ne  dialekte  ne te folur  ndersa drenica dhe llapi kan shum pak  dallim ne te folur  
  edhe pse mund te themi  qe llpausha    nuk esht tamam  drenice  tamam
ashtu siq duhet     sepse luhatet  per shkak te disa veqorive  te saja ne zakone  por ngjashmeri te mdha kan  
 dha ka mjaft tipare  qe llapusha  per te qenë  edhe  me drenicen por  edhe  regjion   ne vete  mvaret se si  vendoset kjo   e si percaktohet  por natyralisht  mund te jet drenice  per shkat te se kalueres  ku ajo natyralisht rrejdh nga  ai gjak nga ai fis  nga po ajo kulle  zjarri  e ogjaku  
disa  thone jemi drenicë  deri te belanica 
 ish bardha  dhe te  reqaku e gryka e carraleves  por jan nda amdinistrativisht  as vet galica  e drenices  nuk  ndejti ne administrate me skenderajn  por shkoj me vushtrri   dhe ndarjet administrative nuk luajn rrol shum por  natyralja  veqoria   e qenshmja  prej nga dhe kush je nga buron  me gjak me kulal e me fis  cilin ke kusheri me te afertin  dhe farefis  nga buron  dhe eke rrenjen  prej kur rrjedh me te verteten historike  nga vjen dhe kush je ne  te vertet  
kjo esht saktesia  e adreses  se secilit fis  ose  regjion   siq dihet per shembull  rugovasit  qe jan i njeti fis  me malsinë e kelmendasve  ne malsi  ndersa drenica perbehet prej ma shum fisesh  
por kryesisht edhe ata  jan fise malsoresh  

por  drenica e vertet  esht me ne veri te kosoves 
 qe dikure ishte  edhe kollashini e bernjaka pjes e saj  
por fiset e drenices ne ato kohra u perndjeken nga  caret e vojvodet serb me dhune e gjak  
e perndjekje  spastrime etnike  
 dhe u shtyne me ne jug    ne drenicen jugore kendej  lumit iber  deri afer bjeshkve te kotorrit  e radisheves   
 ne fakt drenica  veriore  ishte qe ne kohrat e lashta ilire  shum me ne veri dhe  regjioni  quhej  kleta  dhe  e kishte  adhurim shqiponjen  
ne drenicë   deri vonë esht ruajtur  thenja  shqipe  kleta  
qe do te thot shqipe t lehta  lehta  esht  dialekt i jugut 
 shqiperi e jugut ndersa gegnishtja e veriut  nuk  e ka perdorur   bashktinglloren h
  por pa h  te leta    pra shqipe t leta    neper djepat   e drenices  esht  vizatuar  gjithmone  ne djep shqipja  shqiponja  dhe ka pasur shum ninulla  te fmijve rreth saj  
 zakonsiht   dhe esht perkundur fmija  nga nena me  perkundje e kengen  e trimerise  
    gjumi  gjumi mire se te gjeta   rritmu  bir si shqipe kleta  
deri sa un ne shkolle  msoja fjalen   te lehta  sipas rregullore s se  gjuhes shqipe
populli thoshte  nga njiher kleta   dhe kur  mora besh pastaj   se nje  regjion  jo i vogel i drenices esht quajtur kleta   
 dhe drenica  u ngushtua me ne jug    pastaj dikurë  ishte  deri pertej bernjake
  dhe liqenit  te gazivodes  gia svau  vau  giases  giasa   ose ga ka ga  i ngjashem  
giasa  ka  giase te rritet  nga rrenja dhe toponimi ilire    i quajtur ne gjuhen ilire  giasa  vau  
 Pra  shum fshatra te drenit  dhe  te  leshakut e te  anes se majt  te  ibrit e kollashinit e zubin potoku  ribariqi  ribariqi  jan nga fisi   nga fisi rribajt  e drenices   
 dihen mbiemrat shqiptar rribaj rrobaj  rraboshta rrabani qe te huajt por edhe vet sllavet keshtu i quanin fiset ilire  vendase  pra    kolsha  kaloshaj  kuqi   kaqi  berrnika dreni labajt ishin  vllazri fisesh te drenices  si regjion qe  ma  se tepermi u godit  ne mesjeten e hershme  dhe mu  ne mes te drenices se sotme jan provuar asimilimet  pastaj  si ndrrimi i fiseve  te emrave  ne vojvod dobra  
prekiq  turajt jan be turiq  tarajt  ternac rabaj  radish  sopajt zubq  prekajt prekaz  libajt labajt libovec  ose lubavec  likasjt dhe shanajt e drenices  ne  shtrembrim sllav ljikoshane  mikalajt mikushnica   deoba dubova  ose dubovac  bataj ilir    beota  beqiq  kasana  kozhica  gardona  gradica  dashajt  dehevac  dardhana  krushevac  palatia  polac  polance  shtushia    shtutica  
boranika   brinaka  brikena    pra brinaka  ose bernjaka siq e quajn serbet ishte  toke e shqiptarve te drenices  zubqi dhe zubin potoku  sopina nga fisi sopaj   shqiptarë drenicas  te asimiluar   
qe   ishin dikure  shqiptare  por  ky  regjion u vu ne shenjester  heret  nga serbet ardhacak  
dhe u synua qe te merret  e te pervetsohet te serbizohet  nga presionet e mdha  ne ket regjion  ne mesjete  nji pjese  e madhe  e kti teritori  te quajtur drenice  jan ikur ne zona tjera te atdheut  
ne peje  ne  llap ne  rrethet e gjilanit  ne zheger ne gjakove prizren   ferizaj prishtine mitrovice vushttri  lipjan  edhe ne tropoje ka   fis mangjalli  manaj qe jan nje fis me mangjollet e mikushnices s e drenices    latinet i quanin magni  te mdhej shtatgjat  magnjallet manaj manjallet  nuk dihet e sigurt se si jan quajtur  dhe drejtshkruar por se kan  lidhje farefisnie esht e sigurt  kjo  

pra ikjet e drenicasve kan datuar neper histori   n  e rrethina tjera per shkak te persekutimeve te vazhdueshme  
sepse  drenica ishte ne shenjester  te armiqve   neper shekuj 
per shkakte kryngritjeve te shpeshta  kunder pushtuesve  
nuk kishte dite qe dikush nuk pergjakej e nuk vritej ose ngatrrohej me pushtuesin  duke u munduar ti rezistoj te mos jap  haraqin etj  
 dhe popullata e saj perndiqej  neper shekuj  dhe pjese te mdh a   te drenicasve kan ikur neper  vende tjera  dhe jan perndjekur edhe nga truku e serbia  ka edhe ne mirdite  qe jan loshet    eikur nga drenica  losh kemi ne fhsatin padalishte te drenices  fshati quhej palisa  ose polisa  siq e quanin defteret  e bizantit      ne kohrat e vjetra   pra iken s enuk deshten te behen ortodoks  
meqens e ishin katolik  te kishes  romake  iken nga zullumi nga bizanti e  nga serbia 
drenica   si rrafshnalte  tejet strategjike  ne mes te kosoves  
synohej  per tu marr nga te gjith pushtuesit  dhe  nga    perndjekjet vazhduan neper shekuj 
 deri ne kotorr  dhe radishevë  ku erdhen serbet me shtyrje megjash  
   ndersa  fshatrat  tiniq  kerligat  zubq  stermc   stermci ne kohrat ilire  quhej  stermisa  e dreanises  
ose stremisa    ndersa  zubqi  quhej buzq  ose  buzaj  fshat i dreanises   buze ibrit  fshat  i drenicasve  i asimiluar  ne serb ne kohen e stefan nemanjes  
dhe car dushanit  te asimiluar dhunshem por qe  ruajn  shum   zakone  te shqiptarve  drenicas 
 dhe ato jan shum te dallueshme  edhe pse  ata  mbahen si serb   ne kto kohra  
 shum fshatra tjera  ju moren drenices  veriore shqiptare   nga serbet 
 komplet ana e majt e lumit  iber dhe  kolshajt  zubin potoku  ribariqi kollashini   dhe  tutina  kollashini  tutina  u quajt titana drenisa  keshtu     ne kohen romake  ku vija  e  kufijve shkonte ne ane  e majt deri te metrovia   mitrovica  
titana  dreanisa  qe flet kjarte  ne nje dokument te gjetur  ne arkivat   e romes  
se kujt i takonte regjioni  pra  tutini i drenices   qe ne fakt perndjekjet e drenicasve shqiptarë ne kohen e car dushanit ishin te tmerrshme  
duke ua pre buzet veshet  dhe duart per mos kalim ne  fe ortodokse  
nga katolicizmi   dihet asimilimi serb  ne drence  qe marash kaoaj    e beri millosh kopiliq  dhe fisin e fhsatin kapaj  e beri kopiliq    qfar  domethenje ka kjo kopiliq  serbisht kurfare hiq  por fshati quhej kapaj   dhe milloshi ishte marashi  i denices  por serbet  qdo gjë e ndrronin ne toponimi dhe emertime  dokumente e prrallat etyre  me qellim per ti pervetsu trojet    
dhe tenedencat per asimilimin dhe shuarjen e ksaj treve iliro shqiptare  qe  ne kohrat sot  duhet ti kushtohet rendesi e veqant  nga i gjith kombi   drenices  presheves   dhe mitrovices    si zona  teper te rendesishme te atdheut  dhe ne rrezik te perhershem
nga  sulmet  dhe shenjestrat serbe  te  serbise    balli i ksaj  shqiperie  etnike  duhet te ruhet ne veqanti  me nje strategji   te veqant duke i kushtuar rendesi maksimale   te mos ndodhe perseri  si me mitrovicen e te thone shqiptarët pastaj jo nuk   e paskemi ditur   ,sepse  zonat  e atdheut   ne veri jan  shum ma teper ne rrezik  nga thonjet grabitqare te serbve  ardhacak  ,prandaj shterpces  graqanices  presheves  mitrovices  drenices ne veri  ti kushtohet rendesi e madhe  dhe e veqant  
sepse jan zona tejet te ndjeshme  dhe  me strategji te madhe  kombtare  me rendesi tejet te madhe  dhe ne rrezik te perhershem  prej armikut serb  per tu gjymtuar

rekonstruime  sipas kujtimeve te autorit  xhelal ferizi punimet  e te cilit i merrte nen kontrol  me bastijsa  dikur  udb ja jugosllave kur autori perndiqej  dhe merrte shenime neper  fletore ne kushte teper te mjera te bllokadave   emertimet e ktyre emrave autori i ka znerthyer neper hulumtime dhe i ka zberthyer se jan emra lir  e jo sllav siq i ka shkruar administrata serbe
e pushtuesit qe u imponua  dhunshem neper shekuj me falsiifikime 
kunder shqiptarve per ti pervetsuar trojet shqiptare   ja faktet qe  sjell autori se si jan quajtur vendbanimet sipas  vet hulumtimit te autoit dikure dhe pse  ne kushte te mjerusme  autori 
ne vite  ehershme te rinise  nxori toponimine e emrave te vendbanimeve shqiptare por shum fletore  i jan marr  nga  e zeza udb  sepse autori   xhelal ferizi  pecillej ne qdo hap
dhe ishte krejtesisht i pa perkrahje  ne te gjitha kohrat  siq po shifet edhe ne keto kohra  nuk perkrahet

----------


## _MALSORI_

ANDERT  te lutem shko e meso si te shkruash nje here more...uh cja ke fute kot me kete shkrimin e fundit...nje here thumbit e nje here potkoit..nje shkrim pa asnje kuptim... une per vehte nuk mora vesh kurgje...me duhet nje perkthyes me ma perkthy cka ka dashte me thane ky jarani....nuk e di cfae bejne administratoret ...

----------


## KILI MERTURI

*Tem me vend dhe shumë interesante.

Mendoj se Shkoza nuk duhet lënë vetëm që të jap përshkrimet e rajoneve të Kosoves .

Të gjith ata që din dicka nga rrajoni - krahina e vet le të sjellin informata.

Unë si dukagjinas , mendoj se Shkoza ka bër një përshkrim të drejt të Dukagjinit .

Vërejtjet se ky apo ai fshat nuk është përmendur , mendoj se jan pavend. Kosova ka me mijëra fshatra , dhe po u përmenden të gjitha duhet punë.

Shkoza , vazhdoje me ato informata që ke , dhe edhe njëhr ftoi edhe të tjerë që din të japin kontributin e vet . Natyrish se Shkoza mund edhe të gaboi , dhe besoj se ajo do të marr parasysh kritikat nga ne.*

Kili
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!
BAC , U KRYMB , E HASA PO LAVDËROHET ME KRYMBJEN E KOSOVES!

----------


## Falco115

.
*6. Dushkaja* - grumbulli i fshatrave mes Lumbardhit te Deqanit, Drinit te bardhe , Erenikut , deri tek Suka e Hereqit. Keto fshtra gravitojne ne qytetin e Gjakoves dhe Deqanit.



Edhe un do te isha pajtu me shkozen per pershkrimin qe i ka bere Rrafshit te Dukagjinit,, dua vetem nje korrigjim te vogel, fshatrat e rajonit te Dushkajes nuk kan lidhje me lumin Erenik, Ereniku buron ne bjeshket e Junikut, vazhdon neper fshatrat e Rekes se Keqe , hyn ne Gjakove dhe vazhdon tutje ku bashkohet me Drinin e Bardhe

----------


## angert

Anadrinia ose podrimja e vjeter nuk ësht as njiher dhe nuk ishte rrafsh i dukagjinit 
por regjion në vete pa dyshim 

tipik regjion i kosoves por me veqoiri te vetat ne vete, 
ashtu siq esht hasi regjion ne vete tipik ne vete dhe nerodimja e ferizajt ,
pra secili regjion me dallimet e tij 
deri afer kaqanikut krahine ne vete tipike ne vete e dallueshme natyrisht
e dallueshme esht edhe nerodimja 

ne veqori te saja dialektesh e nen dialektesh te shqipes 

ndersa anadrinia ose siq quhej ndryshe podrimja
podrime dhe podrimqak siq jan quajtur banoret e podrimes 


gjat gjith historisë 

dhe dhe kan pasur vallet veshjet folkorin te folurit e tyre te veqanta

edhe tupani edhe defi kur ka rrahur,
kan thene krisja nji valle podrimqe krisja nji podrimqe ,
dhe drenicasit e kan pas shum qef vallen podrimqe, anadrini ,
dhe ju kan thene podriqmak anadrinasve 

dhe kndohet kenga ne drenice kur thuhet 

neper shekuj


qyky jam tha podrimqaku se bej dert pse derdhet gjaku 


,kjo esht legjende neper shekuj qe podrimja kishte veqorite e saj ,



e nuk kan thënë krisja valles dukagjinqe por krisja podrimqe 
dhe kjo nuk mund te ndryshohet 

sepse esht veqori tipike e vendit ,natyrale neper shekuj, gjithqka qe esht bime natyrale nuk mund te ndrrohet si veqori faktike .

ashtu siq thuhet hasjanqe has hasi hasjanet .

pra te mos ngatrrojme veqorite karakteristikat e regjioneve -

-ashtu siq ishte llapusha regjion ne vete -qe zakonet dhe te gjitha tjerat veqori -
llapusha zakonet i ka jashtzakonisht te ngjashme me drenicen dhe neper shekuj kshtu i kishte te ngjajshme zakonet me drenicen -
deri ku esht kufiri bardhania te bardhania ose belanica 
siq e quante administrata e dhunshme serbe vendin ,nje qytet kur perfundon regjioni i drenices ne jug te kosoves 
neper shekuj ishte kshtu qe dihet me histori dhe pa tjetersim
pra vendi ai qytet quhej bardhana e jo belanica 
e serbet e shkruanin belanica sepse e kishin administraten ne duar 
,te tyre ata .
Po thuajse te gjitha adetet dhe mentalitetin me perjashtime tejet te vogla 
krahina e llapushes i ka si drenica .

Ngjashmerite llapusha i mbante me drenicen edhe veshjet e zakonet popullore 

dikur neper shekujt e ma hershem llapusha ishte regjion i drenices
dhe pepruthej me te gjitha zakonet si me artin si me muziken si me te gjitha tjerat veqori 
Sadik Rama i gjurgjevikut kieva e Ramadan Shabanit 
e te gjitha keto anë 
neper shekujt jan mbajtur me adete me drenicen 

por disa karakteristika t e veqanta e kan bë nën zonë ose vet zonë llapushen 

prap se prap si te veqant te veqant duke e quajtur llapushë 

edhe pse me tabjatet adete zakonet e moqme te vjetra me te gjitha karakteristikat
e vjetra ,mbahet dhe mbahej me drenicen, ne gjuhen e vjeter gegnishte ,tabia ,
ose fjala tabe quhej zakon ,
megjithat zona u quajt llapushë, por kjo ndodhi ma vone ky emrim 
si duket ne kohen e turqve ,
qe donin ta ndanin regjionin per ta sunduar ma leht me taksa,
e duke e kontrolluar sipas pushtimit e sundimit ,
sepse njihet si nje regjion qe mbahet me zakone
me drenicen ,qe nuk paguanin taksa turkut 
neper shekuj 


Neper shekujt e historise llapusha si me te folur si me te gjitha te tjerat veqori e specifika 

edhe me kengen edhe me dialektin qe shum pak dallon nga dialekti drenicas,
mbahej me drenice por megjithat pikrisht keto veqori e lan si llapushe, por ishte edhe fisi i llabushve ,
dhe drenajve qe ishin te nji kulle e vllazerie dihet kjo historikisht 
qe ishin te nje zjarri e nji vendi ,
nji kulle nji gjaku nji zjarri nji ogjaku, 
dy fise te mdha shqiptare qe ishin te afert me gjak, dhe rrejdhnin nga i njejti gjak ,
por te ndare nga nji zjarrë ,pra si duket emri labian dhe dren ishin emra shqiptaro ilir ,
qe serbet donin ti pervetsonin e asimilonin ,
ndersa prapashtesa ush prapashtesa si fjala vjen zogush voglush,
jan pergdhelse ne gjuhen shqipe, labushi ose emri ibo ibe qe esht emer i vjeter shqiptar,

qe quhej ibush ose ibe ibushe, ose meta metush mani manush gjini gjinush ,
kan karakteristika te veqorive te fjales perkdhelse te shqiptarët ,
edhe ne gjuhen ilire fusha ësht quajtur faonë faona ,
por per shkak se syri i njeriut e ka perkdhelur me shikime te gjere e 
bukuri gjersi gjelbrimin e saj, te gjere dhe dashuri emocionale si e gjere dhe e bukur ,

por ësht kthye ne emertimin fushe si perkdhelse
qe perkdhel syri bukuri gjelbrimi ,
Edhe emri mallushe vend i mollave keshtu i esht shtuar prapashtesa ush 
por vend et ilire edhe quheshin mollatria

ose vendet mollare mollatare qe pastaj te huajt i ua shtonin prapashtesen 
kastra ,
qe ne gjuhen ilire ishte ngastra mollangastra mallakastra,

disa zona te disa fshatrave shqiptare i thonin molles malla
ose mailla por ky esht dialekt ,
prandaj esht quajtur mallusha mollusha pagarusha me ush fjale perkdhelse shqipe 
. pagisa pakize emertim i vjeter ilir pogia pagania pagena pagra pagera pigra pigrima,
pagrusha pagarusha sepse ne disa zona nuk esht folur me fjalen qka po thue por qka pa thush qka pa thu qa the ,

Legjenda te iliret flet se vetem pas pritjes s e gjate dhe lindjes se djalit
ja mshefnin emrin e vertet djalit disa kohe nuk ja tregonin ,
ose ja shtremmbronin disa germa me qellim per shkak te msyshit 

per shkak te msyshit .
dhe kjo ka te ngjare qe jan be edhe ne rastin e ksaj historie te ktyre fiseve 

sepse e dhe drenit e drenushes shqiptart i thrrasin me perkdhelje 

-sepse ne rregulloren shqip do te ishte dren dhe drenia denika drenisa -
por jo drenusha 
dhe mandej ja tregonin pas sa kohe te lindjes se djalit ia tregonin emrin e vertet -

sepse djali ishte me aq vlera -
pranda j sjhum e rendeishme ishte me pas djalë te shqiptarët 
sa qe kaloj ne legjende te kujdesit te veqant kur linddte djali ,
ndersa per vajzat merziteshin kur lindnin - zakone te vjetra te shqiptarve 

,-
si duket zakonet ishin te tilla 
mbi keto baza disa nga fiset ja kan ndrruar disa germa te emrit djalit
per te mos marr msysh üer te mos e püa syri i keq 
syri i keq dhe ia kan perdredhur me prapashtesen ush 

sepse lidndja e djali ne trojet shqiptare ka qene gzim i veqant
dhe sidomos nga msyshi disa besime teper te vjetra ia kan mshefur tri germat
e fundit 
ose emrin e vertetë 

besim ky shum i vjeter i iliro shqiptarve prandaj drenush ë labush-


dhe vet fjala ush paraqet prapashtese perkdhelse te fmiut te vogel -
te shqiptart- sidomos te vegjelve ua kan vu emrat perkdhels -
dhe kan mbetur pastaj ashtu -

nuk dihet se sa vllezer do te ken qenë te atyre fiseve-

por nuk ka dyshim se llapusha dhe drenica jan prej te njejtve vllezer 
te nji shpije-

te nji kulle te ndare nji zjarri te nje familje-

prandaj edhe jan aq te afert me zakone e veqori -

qe nga kohrat e lashta ne menyre krejt te natyrshme -


nuk dihet nese e ndau administrata turke regjionin per ta sunduar ma leht -


por drenajt dhe labajt ishin nji vlla mbiemra shqiptarë dhe emra 
drenushi dhe labushi nga e njejta kullë nga i njejti ogjak -


djemt e nji babai e te nje nene te te njejt prindve nga ku u ndane ne fise


dhe emrat i moren regjionet pastaj-

pjesa tjeter e drenajve pastaj sipas kesaj u emertue regjioni drenica -


nga fiset shqiptare te drenajve drenushve -
nje pjese e kti fisi kaloj ne llap-

por qe jan i njejti gjak kusheri fis kulle zjarrë familje -


dhe i njejti dialekt e zakone pothtuajse me perjashtime te vogla -


ndersa nga fisete kuqit te drenices disa fise jan te dalura ne pejë 
qe edhe esht ne histori e dokumentuar -




apo admnistrata serbe ma vone i ndau poashtu per qellime te veta -


per ti sunduar e mbajtur nen kontroll-


por qe llapusha mbahet ma teper me drenicen dhe zakonet e saj -

ky esht fakt esht natyrale dhe diqka qe shifet natyralisht-

dhe kan ngjashmeri ne dialekte ne te folur -

ndersa drenica dhe llapi kan shum pak dallim ne te folur por jo shum -


edhe pse mund te themi qe llpausha nuk esht tamam drenice tamam
ashtu siq duhet -

sepse luhatet per shkak te disa veqorive te saja ne zakone -dhe ka disa thekse te veqanta -


por ngjashmeri te mdha kan me denicen ne te folur e dialket sidomos me drenicen jugore -

dha ka mjaft tipare qe llapusha per te qenë edhe me drenicen-

por edhe regjion ne vete -

mvaret se si vendoset kjo-

e si percaktohet por natyralisht mund te jet drenice -

per shkat te se kalueres ku ajo natyralisht rrjedh nga ai gjak nga ai fis 
nga po ajo kulle zjarri e ogjaku -

disa thone jemi drenicë deri te belanica -

ish bardha dhe te reqaku e gryka e carraleves - por jan nda amdinistrativisht -

as vet galica e drenices nuk ndejti ne administrate me skenderajn -

por shkoj me vushtrri - 
dhe ndarjet administrative nuk luajn rrol shum-
por natyralja veqoria e qenshmja zakonet -
prej nga dhe kush je nga buron me gjak me kulla e me fis -

cilin ke kusheri me te afertin dhe farefis nga buron-
dhe e ke rrenjen prej kur rrjedh me te verteten historike -

nga vjen dhe kush je ne te vertet -


kjo esht saktesia e adreses se secilit fis ose regjion -

siq dihet per shembull rugovasit qe jan i njejti fis me malsinë e kelmendasve ne malsi-

ndersa drenica perbehet prej ma shum fisesh 
por kryesisht edhe ata jan fise malsoresh gash hot krasniq 
berishe kuq bytyq -


por drenica e vertet esht me ne veri te kosoves -

ndersa ne drenicen krejt veriore dikure ishte edhe kollashini e bernjaka 
-pjes e saj 
por fiset e drenices ne ato kohra u perndjeken nga caret e vojvodet serb 
me dhune e gjak dhe fiset u shtyne me ne jug -

drenica perjetoj perndjekje spastrime etnike -


dhe u shtyne me ne jug ne drenicen jugore kendej lumit iber
- deri afer bjeshkve te kotorrit e radisheves -

ne fakt drenica veriore ishte qe ne kohrat e lashta ilire shum me ne veri 
dhe regjioni quhej kleta dhe e kishte adhurim shqiponjen -

ne drenicë deri vonë esht ruajtur thenja shqipe kleta -


qe do te thot shqipe t' lehta lehta esht dialekt i jugut -


ndersa gegnishtja e veriut nuk e ka perdorur bashktinglloren h-

por pa h te leta pra shqipe t leta-


neper djepat e drenices esht vizatuar gjithmone ne djep shqipja shqiponja
dhe ka pasur shum ninulla te fmijve rreth saj -


zakonisht dhe esht perkundur fmija nga nena me perkundje e kengen e trimerise -


gjumi gjumi mire se te gjeta rritmu bir si shqipe kleta -


deri sa un ne shkolle msoja fjalen te lehta sipas rregullore s se gjuhes shqipe-


populli thoshte nga njiher kleta 
dhe kur mora besh pastaj se nje regjion jo i vogel i drenices esht quajtur kleta -


drenica gjat historise s e hershme u ngushtua me ne jug pastaj-

dikurë ishte deri pertej bernjake me teritor 


dhe liqenit te gazivodes qe quhej ne gjuhen e vjeter shqipe drenicase 
gia svau vau giases- giasa- 
ose ka- ga i ngjashem -giasi va qe serbet e pervetsuan dhe 
ia dhan merin gazvoda atij regjioni dhe e kan pushtuar 



giasa ka giase te rritet
nga rrenja dhe toponimi ilire i quajtur ne gjuhen ilire giasa vau 
vau i giases qe kishte gjasa 

Pra shum fshatra te drenit dhe te leshakut e te anes se majt te ibrit e kollashinit e zubin potoku ribariqi ribariqi jan nga fisi nga fisi rribajt e drenices 

dihen mbiemrat shqiptar rribaj rrobaj rraboshta rrabani

qe te huajt por edhe vet sllavet keshtu i quanin fiset ilire jo arban por raban 
her arbanasi 


kolsha kaloshaj kuqi kaqi berrnika dreni labajt ishin vllazri fisesh te drenices

si regjion qe ma se tepermi u godit ne mesjeten e hershme
-nga invazioni serb ne mesjeten e hershme 
. dhe mu ne mes te drenices se sotme jan provuar asimilimet 
-pastaj si ndrrimi i fiseve te emrave ne vojvod dobra -
prekaj 
prekiq turajt jan bë turiq shkruar nga administrata serbe edhunshme pushtuese 
-
tarajt terrnavci ternac rabaj rishajt grishajt jan shkruar radish sopajt zubq 
prekajt prekaz
libajt labajt libovec ose lubavec likajt dhe shanajt e drenices 

jan shkruar me shtrembrime serbe si fshati ljikoshane likoshan 

mikushnica quhej mikelaj sipas gojdhana dikur mikushnica dikur esht 
quajtur kurgjegj edhe sot e ksaj dite esht ruajtur emri i vendbanimit te hershem qe quhet lugu i kurgjegjit emertim 

deoba dubova ose dubovac bataj dubofci fhsat i drenices qe quhej dikur bataj 
bata esht emer i vjeter ilir 

si dhe fshati beoti beta beqiq poashtu fshat i drenices 
beta esht emertim i bjeter ilir e kohrave te lashta 

ndersa poashtu fshati kozita ose kasana sipas gojdhanave te vjetra 
kozhica fshat ne drenice i shkruar sipas administrates s erbe i ndryshuar 


pastaj fshati gardona qe serbet e emertuan gradica dhe fhsati 

dashaj qe serbet e shkruan ne adminstraten e tyre si deshevac 

dardhana krushevac palatia polac polance shtushia shtutica 
fshatra keto te drenices te shkruara siaps administrates s e rbe 



boranika brinaka brikena 
pra brinaka ose bernjaka brikena emer ilir pra serbet i kan ndryshuar emrate fhsatravbe sipas serbizmave per ti pervetsuar 

siq e quajn serbet 
ishte toke e shqiptarve te drenices
zubqi dhe zubin potoku sopina ilire 
nga fisi sopaj shqiptarë drenicas te asimiluar 

qe ishin dikure shqiptare-por ky regjion u vu ne shenjester heret nga serbet ardhacak -


dhe u synua qe te merret e te pervetsohet te serbizohet-

nga presionet e mdha ne ket regjion ne mesjete nji pjese e madhe e kti teritori te quajtur drenice jan ikur ne zona tjera te atdheut -


ne peje ne llap ne rrethet e gjilanit ne zheger ne gjakove prizren ferizaj prishtine mitrovice vushttri lipjan-
edhe ne tropoje ka fis mangjalli manaj

qe jan nje fis me mangjollet e mikushnices s e drenices

latinet i quanin magni te mdhej shtatgjat

magnjallet manaj manjallet 
nuk dihet e sigurt se si jan quajtur dhe drejtshkruar 

por se kan lidhje farefisnie esht e sigurt kjo -



pra ikjet e drenicasve kan datuar neper histori n e rrethina tjera 
per shkak te persekutimeve te vazhdueshme dhe sidomos ne kohene car dushanit 

sepse drenica ishte ne shenjester te armiqve neper shekuj 

per shkakte kryngritjeve te shpeshta kunder pushtuesve 


nuk kishte dite qe dikush nuk pergjakej e nuk vritej ose ngatrrohej me pushtuesin-

duke u munduar ti rezistoj te mos jap haraqin etj -

dhe popullata e saj perndiqej neper shekuj 
dhe pjese te mdh a te drenicasve kan ikur neper vende tjera-


dhe jan perndjekur edhe nga turku e 
serbia dhe ka te ikur edhe ne mirdite qe jan fisi i loshve 

ikur nga drenica
losh kemi ne fshatin
padalishte te drenices fshati quhej palisa ose polisa 
siq e quanin defteret e bizantit ne kohrat e vjetra 
pra iken s enuk deshten te behen ortodoks 

meqens e ishin katolik te kishes romake iken nga zullumi nga bizanti e nga serbia -


drenica si rrafshnalte tejet strategjike ne mes te kosoves -


synohej per tu marr nga te gjith pushtuesit

dhe nga perndjekjet vazhduan neper shekuj -


deri ne kotorr dhe radishevë ku erdhen serbet me shtyrje megjash -


ndersa fshatrat tiniq kerligat zubq stermc stermci suhagerla syrigana 

ne kohrat ilire quhej stermisa e dreanises 

ose stremisa
ndersa zubqi quhej buzq ose buzaj fshat i dreanises buze ibrit

fshat i drenicasve i asimiluar ne serb ne kohen e stefan nemanjes 


dhe car dushanit te asimiluar dhunshem

por qe ruajn shum zakone te shqiptarve drenicas -


dhe ato jan shum te dallueshme edhe pse ata mbahen si serb ne kto kohra -


shum fshatra tjera ju moren drenices veriore shqiptare nga serbet .


komplet ana e majt e lumit iber dhe kolshajt zubin potoku ribariqi kollashini dhe tutina-

kollashini tutina u quajt titana
drenisa keshtu ne kohen romake ku vija e kufijve shkonte ne ane e majt deri te metrovia mitrovica -

titana dreanisa qe flet kjarte ne nje dokument te gjetur ne arkivat e romes -


se kujt i takonte regjioni

pra tutini i drenices qe ne fakt perndjekjet e drenicasve shqiptarë ne kohen e car dushanit ishin te tmerrshme -


duke ua pre buzet veshet dhe duart per mos kalim ne fe ortodokse -


nga katolicizmi sepse shqiptaret ishin te fese latine katolike 


dihet asimilimi serb ne drenic qe 

marash kapaj qe quhej edhe millosh kopiliqi por kopiliqi quhej kapaj dhe milloshi ishte marash 


millosh kopiliq dhe fisin e fshtin kapaj e beri kopiliq
qfar domethenje ka kjo kopiliq serbisht kurfare hiq 
por fshati quhej kapaj
dhe milloshi ishte marashi i denices
por serbet qdo gjë e ndrronin ne toponimi dhe emertime dokumente e prrallat etyre
me qellim per ti pervetsu trojet 

dhe tendencat per asimilimin dhe shuarjen e ksaj treve iliro shqiptare
-
qe ne kohrat sot duhet ti kushtohet rendesi e veqant-

nga i gjith kombi drenices presheves dhe mitrovices si zona teper te rendesishme

te atdheut dhe ne rrezik te perhershem-
nga sulmet dhe shenjestrat serbe te serbise -

alli i ksaj shqiperie etnike duhet te ruhet ne veqanti me nje strategji te veqant duke i kushtuar rendesi maksimale 
e mos ndodhe perseri si me mitrovicen 
e te thone shqiptarët pastaj jo nuk e paskemi ditur ,
sepse zonat e atdheut ne veri jan shum ma teper ne rrezik nga thonjet grabitqare te serbve ardhacak ,
prandaj shterpces graqanices presheves mitrovices drenices ne veri ti kushtohet rendesi e madhe dhe e veqant -

sepse jan zona tejet te ndjeshme dhe me strategji te madhe kombtare 
me rendesi tejet te madhe dhe ne rrezik te perhershem prej armikut 
serbijan me qellim per tu gjymtuar 


rekonstruime sipas kujtimeve te autorit xhelal ferizi punimet e te cilit i merrte nen kontroll
me bastisje te vazhdueshme nga ish udb jugosllave kur autori perndiqej 



dikur udb ja jugosllave kur autori perndiqej 
dhe merrte shenime neper fletore ne kushte teper te mjera te bllokadave 

emertimet e ktyre emrave autori i ka zbrthyer neper hulumtime
dhe i ka zberthyer se jan emra
ilir e jo sllav siq i ka shkruar 
administrata serbe
e pushtuesit qe u imponua dhunshem neper shekuj me falsiifikime -

kunder shqiptarve-
per ti pervetsuar trojet shqiptare
ja faktet qe sjell autori se si jan quajtur vendbanimet sipas vet hulumtimit te autorit
dikure
dhe pse ne kushte te mjerushme autori me mund te madh 
i ka nxjerur dikur keto toponime emertime ilire 

ne vite ehershme te rinise nxori toponimine e emrave te vendbanimeve shqiptare 
por shum fletore i jan marr nga e zeza udb 
sepse autori xhelal ferizi 
percillej qdo hap nga ish spiunet e udb ja e ish jugosllavise

dhe ishte krejtesisht i pa perkrahje ne te gjitha kohrat
siq po shifet edhe ne keto kohra nuk perkrahet

----------


## angert

emertime  te dikurshme fhsatra  regjione shqiptare  dhe ndrrime histori emrash  toponomi
veqori

----------


## SHKOZA

> .
> *6. Dushkaja* - grumbulli i fshatrave mes Lumbardhit te Deqanit, Drinit te bardhe , Erenikut , deri tek Suka e Hereqit. Keto fshtra gravitojne ne qytetin e Gjakoves dhe Deqanit.
> 
> 
> 
> Edhe un do te isha pajtu me shkozen per pershkrimin qe i ka bere Rrafshit te Dukagjinit,, dua vetem nje korrigjim te vogel, fshatrat e rajonit te Dushkajes nuk kan lidhje me lumin Erenik, Ereniku buron ne bjeshket e Junikut, vazhdon neper fshatrat e Rekes se Keqe , hyn ne Gjakove dhe vazhdon tutje ku bashkohet me Drinin e Bardhe


Ju kerkoj falje qe spo kam mjaft kohe per te vazhduar postimin. Dua ta percaktoj edhe me saktesisht Dushkajen ashtu siq e di une se eshte. Dushkaja ne veri kufizohet me Lugun e Baranit dhe kete kufij e formojne kodra e Hereqit dhe nje pjese e Lumbardhit te Deqanit. Ne lindje Dushkaja kufizohet me Aandrinin ( Perdrinine) dhe kete kufije e formon Drini i bardhe. Ne jug Treva e Dushkajes kufizohet me treve e e Hasit dhe kete kufije e formon nje pjese e Lumit Erenik nga venderdhaj ne Drinin e bardhe deri  ne dalje te qytetit te Gjakoves. Ne perendim kjo treve kufizohet me Reken e keqe dhe Reken e mire dhe kete kufije e formesojne kodrinat nga Gjakova deri ne suken e Hereqit. 

Kur te kem kohe do te filloj ti percaktoj te gjitha krahinat edhe me fshatra dhe per mua ka rendesi sidomos mendimi i juaj  per disa fshatra kufitare mes trevave  te ndryshme per te cilat kam dyshime se ciles treve i takojne.

SHKOZA nga Prizreni

----------

